# Job auf anderem PC starten



## voelzi (10. Februar 2004)

In meinem Netzwerk möchte ich gerne Jobs auf einem anderen Rechner per shell abarbeiten lassen. Muß ich  dazu mit Telnet oder SSH auf dem jeweilgen Rechner anmelden, oder kann ich dies auch in ein kleines niedliches File verpacken.

Aus meiner früheren Unix-Zeit (Alpha-Workstations) habe ich ganz dunkel in Erinnerung, dass ich für meine Make-Files damals so ein File schrieb. Aber leider ist es schon ewig her, und ich bin mir garnicht so sicher.


----------



## hulmel (10. Februar 2004)

Suchst Du sowas wie rexec/rsh?


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von voelzi _
> *In meinem Netzwerk möchte ich gerne Jobs auf einem anderen Rechner per shell abarbeiten lassen. Muß ich  dazu mit Telnet oder SSH auf dem jeweilgen Rechner anmelden, oder kann ich dies auch in ein kleines niedliches File verpacken.
> 
> Aus meiner früheren Unix-Zeit (Alpha-Workstations) habe ich ganz dunkel in Erinnerung, dass ich für meine Make-Files damals so ein File schrieb. Aber leider ist es schon ewig her, und ich bin mir garnicht so sicher. *



Du suchst rexec, sollte aber ausgrund unverschlüsselter Kommunikation nicht mehr verwendet werden. Per ssh ist dies auch verschlüsselterweise möglich:

Ziel: Ausführung von einzelnen Programmen auf einem Zielrechner

Befehl: ssh [UserId@]RemoteHost Befehl
# Beispiele: Beispiel 1:

```
hoffmann@kepler:~ $ ssh anderson 'ls /localscratch/'
      eurich
      flo
      hoffmann
      kawai
      kessler
      loeding
      hoffmann@kepler:~ $ ssh curie 'ls /localscratch/'
      babsi
      bernd
      eurich
      kessler
      maass
      oli
```


----------

